# Nissan Versa Hatchback



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Any feedback on using this car for rideshare? Found a 2011 for $4300 with 81k miles. Good option?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

*Pros*:

Good gas mileage

Overall reliability

Still got a couple of years life of ridesharing left in it.

Price seems fair.

*Cons: *

Small.

Might affect ratings.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I rented one of these for a month (personal use, not rideshare, and I liked it.. I didnt get in the back seat so I have no idea how comfortable it is, but who cares, you wont be riding back there anyway


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I think a Versa is too small, your rating will be hit and you will lose rides. I would say 30% of my rides are multipole adults who I would think would not take a Versa ride.

You would not have to pay much more to upgrade to an ALtima, and have a much more pleasant car to ride around in all the hours you drive.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

A bigger vehicle (Altima vs Versa) is definitely more comfortable for back seat passengers.

But does Uber/Lyft pay enough for you to care? My vote is no.

By the way, I'm currently driving a rental Versa SV sedan (I think it's a 2017). It seems plenty big enough for rideshare and has more rear seat leg room than a lot of small cars.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You are right about not being paid enough to care. The hatchback turned out to have a salvage title so that was a no go. Found a 2014 Versa SV sedan 114k miles for $5k that I'm pulling trigger on in the morning. Read some scary stuff about the transmissions will have to be careful to keep up with the service recommendations. Back seat and trunk are very roomy for such a small car. Easily as much space as the Sentra.

I couldn't find any Altimas that qualified for DC market $5k or under.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, I think the CVT in the Prius is pretty much indestructible. But I get the impression the CVT in the Versa might be more fragile.


----------

